# How to pair TV and AV with TiVo Stream 4K



## Cecile Valeriano (Apr 22, 2020)

Here's link to tips on how to pair your TV and AV equipment with the TiVo Stream 4K Tivo Customer Support Community


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

Item number 4 is wrong.

I had it hooked directly to TV at first, and it controlled the TV input and volume. I later moved it to my receiver(Denon), and without any user action it started to control the volume of the receiver and still control the input of my tv.


----------

